# Can 49650 and 49651 be billed together?



## amrb136 (Nov 8, 2011)

Patient had bilateral inguinal hernia repair with one being recurrent.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mmelcam (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, just use rt and lt modifiers


----------



## amrb136 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------

